

Firefox 35 release notes - lambda_cube
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/35.0/releasenotes/

======
solox3
>Support for inspecting ::before and ::after pseudo elements

Oh yes, this is a long-awaited improvement.

~~~
ericwood
It's about time! This was one of my biggest annoyances when I tried migrating
from Chrome's dev tools over to Firefox.

------
forgotpasswd3x
One nice thing about this release is the ability to switch to the more compact
dev-edition theme.

In about:config search for: browser.devedition.theme.enabled and set it to
'true'

Set devtools.theme to 'dark' for the dark theme (I've left this disabled as I
don't like how the icons look with the dark UI).

------
RexRollman
Firefox Hello?? Why does that need to be in a web browser?

~~~
extra88
It's a sample implementation of WebRTC, a technology that will be very useful
to have integrated into the browsing experience.

------
Spiritus
Still no swipe animation/indicator for OS X.

